# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Red Electrica publica El "Avance del sistema electrico español 2017"

## Jonasino

Fuente: REE
http://www.ree.es/sites/default/file...c_ree_2017.pdf
http://www.ree.es/sites/default/file...ables-2017.pdf

----------

F. Lázaro (23-jul-2018)

----------

